# Midwest Haunters Convention 2010



## Barry

MHC 2010 - New Look, Same Great Show
December 4, 2009

New Website and Registration System
MHC partners provide improved features

The Midwest Haunters Convention is pleased to announce two new partnerships. The first is Chad Savage and Sinister Visions. Many of you a aware of the great work Chad has done and he has once again created a great looking website for MHC! Please visit www.midwesthauntersconvention.com and take a look and visit www.sinistervisions.com for more information.

With the new website comes a new registration system. MHC is happy to welcome TicketLeap as our Official Ticketing Provider! TicketLeap will provide our guests with many benefits including the ability to register for MHC at online prices up to and during the show. Once there everyone will enjoy a much quicker check in process thanks to TicketLeap's online system. Check out the registration link on our website and visit www.ticketleap.com to learn more.

Vendor Registration Open
Reserve early for best selection!

MHC Vendor tradeshow registration is now open. You can view the floor plan on our
website at http://midwestshow.com/tradeshow/tradeshow-floorplan/. For 2010 MHC will continue to offer some of the lowest rates in the industry. We are also bringing back a limited number of tabletops for those of you who do not need a full sized booth. Please email Barry Schieferstein ([email protected]) or call 614-361-1466 for a registration packet and pricing information.

Cleveland or bust!
MHC bus tour heads North in 2010

The 2010 MHC Bus Tour promises to be one of the best ever! We will be heading North to Cleveland Ohio to see a number of haunts each offering a different style and venue of haunting. Plan on joining us for this jam-packed two day bus tour on June 2nd and 3rd, 2010. More details coming soon!!

Midwest Haunters Convention
The Midwest Haunters Convention is for Haunted Attraction Producers, Actors, Artists and Home Haunters. Our goal is to provide educational seminars and workshops with experienced presenters, a 75+ vendor tradeshow with the latest in haunt offerings, and a place to network with others in the industry during our unique social activities. We'll offer 1st class haunted attraction bus tours, costume parties and contests (the Bloody Mary Monster Makeup Wars competition, Ms Midwest Scary Pageant & the IAHA Scariest Character Contest). "Haunters" are always welcome here!

For More Information
Please visit www.MidwestHauntersConvention.com or contact Barry
Schieferstein at [email protected] or 614-361-1466


----------



## Barry

*Midwest Haunters Announces Bus Tours and Classes!*

MHC is proud to announce an exciting lineup of haunt tours and classes!

*Cleveland Rocks!
Six Awesome attractions on our pre-con bus tour!*

Join us for two days of fun as we head to Northeastern Ohio. We'll be
touring award winning haunted attractions, some with acting troupes and
many with multiple attractions. During the pre-convention bus tour
you'll visit 6 haunts; hosting more than 13 attractions. Prices will be
starting around $200 and will Include your hotel room, all attractions,
meals, snacks, charter bus and more.

*
Weekend Workshops
New for 2010 - Extended and Advanced Classes*

You asked and we listened! Over the years we have had many requests for
longer, and more advanced, classes over the weekend. We are pleased to
announce our new Weekend Workshops. These pay-per-class offerings will be three hour workshops, on the topics that you requested, by some of the best instructors in the industry!

- Slider Basics 101 - Learn how to slide with Chris Simmons of Scarowinds
- The Airbrush Asylum - Pashur shows off some great haunt airbrush makeup
- Marketing & Sponsorships - Kelly Allen author of So You Want to be a
Haunt Entrepreneur shares some of his best tips and tricks
- An awesome design class to be announced very soon!

Visit the Weekend Workshops link on http://www.midwesthauntersconvention.com for all of the details on these great classes!
*
Two More Haunts on Friday!
Kick Off the weekend with more haunts and a party!*

When we asked you what you preferred on Friday night, a party or haunts,
you said BOTH! The Friday night MHC kickoff will include not one but TWO
great haunts AND a party. Join us for a fun filled evening as we visit
Scaratorium, Columbus' newest haunt owned and operated by MHC producers
Kelly and Neena Collins. We will then travel to the infamous Haunted
Hoochie / Dead Acres - "The World's Most Agressive" attraction.

Upon returning to the Hyatt, join us in the Big Bar on 2 for our newest
tradition - Scaryoke! Check out the http://midwestshow.com/friday-night-activities/ for more details.
*
Contest Registration Open
Register now for Monster Makeup Wars and Ms Scary Midwest*

MHC is now accepting applications to participate in our two most popular
events.

The Bloody Mary Monster Makeup Wars pits fives teams of three artists
against each other. Each team is challenged to create the scariest, most
creative, monster from the neck up. There is one catch though. They do
not know what materials they have to work with until the contest starts and
they only have 30 minutes to do it in! If you feel you are up to the
challenge submit your application now. We will accept applications through
April 16th at which point the five teams will be chosen at random.

Each year the Ms Scary Midwest Pageant searches for the scariest female
character. Eight lucky "ladies" will vie for this prestigious award
onstage during the Saturday Masquerade Ball. These eight will be selected
from all entries, submitted by April 16th, by a panel of judges from around
the haunt industry.

Please visit the http://midwestshow.com/contests/ for more details and to download the applications.
*
Weekend Seminars!
Presented by HauntBots*

Industry recognized for providing some of the best education, MHC is once
again proud to announce the 2010 Weekend Seminar Series lineup. Featuring
some of the most respected names in the haunt community these classes will
once again prove to be well worth the cost of registration. In what will
grow to 30 offerings, these classes will focus on Business, Design, Makeup,
Acting, and Props. Check out http://midwestshow.com/education/weekend-seminars/ for all of the classes descriptions and register today to attend.

Midwest Haunters Convention
The Midwest Haunters Convention is for Haunted Attraction Producers,
Actors, Artists and Home Haunters. Our goal is to provide educational
seminars and workshops with experienced presenters, a 75+ vendor tradeshow with the latest in haunt offerings, and a place to network with others in the industry during our unique social activities. We'll offer 1st class
haunted attraction bus tours, costume parties and contests (the Bloody Mary
Monster Makeup Wars competition, Ms Midwest Scary Pageant & the Scariest
Character Contest). "Haunters" are always welcome here!

For More Information please visit http://www.MidwestHauntersConvention.com or contact Barry
Schieferstein at [email protected] or 614-361-1466


----------



## Barry

*MHC Offers Haunt Tours that include 18 Attractions!*

The Midwest Haunters Convention has been offering pre-convention bus tours of haunted attractions for six years. This year the tours have been expanded to include 7 haunts with 18 total attractions. Tours include a two day overnight bus trip to Northern Ohio and a Friday evening shuttle bus excursion to haunts in the Columbus area. This will be the best year yet for MHC Haunt Tours!

Wednesday afternoon, June 2 buses will depart from the Hyatt Regency Columbus for the Cleveland area. We'll tour attractions throughout the evening, spending the night in Hudson, Ohio. The next morning we'll tour haunts in Northern Ohio; including returning to attractions toured the previous night for Lights-on tours. The Lights-on tours will give attendees an opportunity to see all the scene details and what goes on behind the scenes. The evening wraps up with additional haunt tours and a return trip to Columbus on Thursday late night. Ticket prices for the two day tour start at $199 which includes all attractions, bus transportation, meals, snacks and hotel room. There will be five haunts with 14 total attractions.

Friday night the tours resume with shuttle buses transporting attendees to two haunts with four total haunted attractions in the Columbus area. Buses will start departing from the Hyatt Regency Columbus at 6:45 pm. Dinner stops are planned with special discounted meal options starting at just $3.99 and the haunt tours with a shuttle bus package for just $49. Buses return to the Hyatt for a Scary-Oke show starting at 11:30 pm.

The Midwest Haunters convention offers fantastic haunt tours, outstanding educational seminars, exciting contests and an amazing costume party. The free weekend Halloween industry trade show is one of the largest in the country. Go to www.midwesthaunters.com for additional information or call Kelly at 614-203-4626.


----------



## Barry

*MHC Updates!*

T-Shirt Voting Happening Now
Help pick this year's shirt!

For the first time ever MHC has opened up the design of our annual t-shirts. We received 22 awesome entries from across the country and we are asking you to pick your favorite! Please visit the T-shirt Voting page on the MHC website and vote today! The polls are open through March.

Sponsorship Opportunities
Be a part of MHC and gain more exposure for your business!

Here's your chance to be a part of the best haunters convention of the year. The title sponsorship for the 2010 Midwest Haunters Convention is now available! Other sponsorships from the Friday night tours to classroom sponsorships are available by contacting Kelly Collins at [email protected] or call 614-203-4626

Bus Packages Posted
MHC Offers Haunt Tours that include 18 Attractions!

The Midwest Haunters Convention has been offering pre-convention bus tours of haunted attractions for six years. This year the tours have been expanded to include 7 haunts with 18 total attractions. Tours include a two day overnight bus trip to Northern Ohio and a Friday evening shuttle bus excursion to haunts in the Columbus area. This will be the best year yet for MHC Haunt Tours! See all of the details on the Bus Tour and Friday Night Activities pages on the MHC website!

Pre-Convention Workshops
Business, Makeup, Acting...Something for everyone!

So it is Thursday night and you just got back into Columbus from a two-day, 14 attraction bus tour to Northern Ohio. You can't wait to see more haunts on Friday night but what do you do until that next bus arrives?? You sign up for one of MHC's great extended workshops! No matter what your level or interest in the haunt industry there is a workshop for you.

Back by popular demand will be the "Getting Started" workshop. Taught by Tim and Anne Marie Gavinski this workshop will enlighten you to everything you didn't know that you needed to know to be successful in the haunted attraction industry. Broken down into two sections this class even has an option for a lunch hosted by the state of Ohio fire marshal's office.

Been in the business for a few years and looking to "Take Your Attraction to the Next Level?" Bob and Beth Turner will be hosting a 1/2 day seminar that is vital for all haunt operators. They will show you how to improve the profitability of your attraction and offer suggestions on safety programs for your actors and guests.

If you are an actor looking to step it up a few notches, or an owner looking for training ideas, Hauntertainer U is for you! Bob and Beth will cover everything from theming to makeup to timing. This is a class not to miss!

How about some in depth makeup instruction? Let The Queen of Horror, Bloody Mary, take you on a journey from entry level old age makeup to a transformation to a Hag or Ghoul. Next she'll demonstrate one of her specialties; Decayed and Rotted Zombies followed by Rotted Clowns. This 3 hour intensive class will help you achieve fantastic character makeup results.

For more information visit the Pre-Convention Workshops page on the MHC website.

See us at Transworld and Enter to Win!
Wear your MHC shirts and increase your chances!

For the first time ever the Midwest Haunters Convention will have a booth at Transworld. What does this mean for you? If you are a vendor it means that we are working hard to bring more customers to the MHC trade show floor! For everyone else it means you can win stuff!! All weekend long we will be giving away weekend packages, party passes, tshirts and more! Stop by booth 528 and enter to win. If you are wearing an MHC tshirt you will get two entries!


----------



## Barry

*MHC in less than 2 months!*

*MHC Announces New 2010 Sponsors*
MHC is proud to welcome back 3 great supporters!

Westland Insurance and Ken Donat, is our new title sponsor. A sponsor last year, Westland Insurance did not hesitate to step up to being our main sponsor when they learned it was available. We are happy to have Ken on board in this capacity and we look forward to working together for a long time!

Haunted Attraction Magazine returns as a sponsor of the pre-convention bus tour. John Kennedy has promised to help make this year's tour the best one yet!

The International Association of Haunted Attractions has once again stepped up as title sponsor of THE party of the year - IAHA Masquerade Ball at MHC. 
This not to be missed event promises to be talked about for the rest of the year!

*Friday Classes Will Rock!*
Makeup, Acting, and Business. Something for everyone!

We've assembled agroup of professional instructors for half day and all day sessions on Friday, June 5 at the Hyatt Regency. The Midwest Haunters Convention is known for hosting outstanding seminars and workshops and this year we're bringing in some of the most talented instructors in the industry.

We have four classrooms; each hosting a variety of subjects for anyone thinking about getting started in the haunt industry, current haunt producers wanting to take their operation to the next level, actors wanting to create new characters and learn interactive acting techniques, makeup artists wanting to expand their skills and home haunters wanting to learn all the above.

Class titles are listed below, go to the web site for full class descriptions with instructor bios:

• Getting Started in the Haunted AttractionIndustry with Timmer and Ann Marie Gavinski
- Overview of The Business Plan
- Lunch with the Fire Marshal
- Focus on Marketing and Planning for Success

• Two Great Makeup Classes with our Professionals
- Makeup To Die For, Hands On with Bloody Mary, Bobbie Weiner
- FX Makeup with Nick & Brian Wolfe

• Hauntertainer University X-Treme Networking with Bob and Beth Turner
- Take your Haunted Operation to the next level
- Actor training and development workshop 
*
Contest Deadlines*
Register now for Monster Makeup Wars and Miss Scary Midwest

A quick reminder to all those interested in being a part of the two MHC signature events. Applications for Monster Make Up Wars and Ms. Scary Midwest are due April 16th. We will draw teams and female characters on the 17th. Don't miss out on these great events! Applications online at http://www.midwesthaunters.com

*New MHC Video Released*
Check it out and share it with your friends!
Melissa McKnight and Jason Dasti have outdone themselves again! By combining photos, videos, and our Voice from Hell commercial, they have produced a great summary of what MHC is all about.


----------



## Barry

I can't believe I have spent 10 minutes trying to figure out the code for embedding Youtube and all I had to do was post the link! :googly:


----------



## Barry

*Extended Weekend Classes at MHC!*

Hello Haunters!

Are you coming to MHC and looking for some great education but don't want to
spend your entire weekend in classes? Are you looking for more in depth
information from some of the top speakers in their areas of expertise? Want to
learn something new?

New for 2010, MHC is proud to announce our Extended Weekend Workshops. These
pay-per-class offerings will be 3-4 hours in length and will cover the topics
that you asked for. MHC is very pleased to have some of the best speakers
available offering these classes and all of them are very excited to be able to
present this info to you. Check out the descriptions below and reserve your
spot today!

Slider Basics 101 - Chris Simmons: Saturday June 5, 9am - 12pm

This class will cover the basics of having sliders at your haunt. Sliding is a
physical skill of sliding with equipment on the ground and can add a highly
effective scare to your haunt. Come and learn this skill set and how it can be
used safely and effectively. This class will consist of a summary of the skill
set and a physical demonstration. Cost $50

Chris Simmons is a seasoned haunt actor and slider of nine years at Scarowinds
Halloween Haunt in Charlotte North Carolina. His character, Max Von Grim, is
one of the parks main scaracters that many guests remember year after year.
Chris has trained many of the haunt actors sliding techniques as well as
directed the talent at the theme park haunt and continues to be a . Prior to
that he was a stunt man in various independent and big budget movies.

The Airbrush Asylum - Pashur: Sunday June 6, 9am - 12pm

Called the Picasso of Body Painting by Key West Magazine, Pashur's amazing body
paint takes you on a creative visual journey. He specializes in premium body
painting artworks. His body paint artwork comes alive on a canvas that is
alive, hence the name of his website, [8]www.CanvasAlive.com. Cost $50

Marketing and Sponsorships - Kelly Allen: Saturday June 5, 1pm - 4pm

Author of "So You Want to be a Haunt Entrepreneur", and owner/operator of
Raycliff Manor and Carriage House attractions, Kelly Allen will dive into the
ins-and-outs of sponsorships and marketing with an emphasis on a "grass
roots" approach.This power-packed seminar will include a myriad of topics, such
as Determining your Target Audience, Press Releases, Radio Advertising,
Sponsorship, Your Website, Your Attraction Information Line, Use of Coupons,
Posters, Tickets, Publicity Stunts, etc. Join Kelly for this 3 hour workshop
that is guaranteed to be entertaining and informative. Cost $50

Weekend Workshop #4 - Extreme Detailing for your Haunted Attraction
Sunday June 6, 1pm - 5pm

Bad Boys Scenic Design & Screamline Studios

Are you ready to take your attraction to the next level? Here's your chance!
Sure to be a hit with attendees, this informative how-to (and hands on) seminar
will give haunters of all experience levels the techniques to turn an average
room design into a highly detailed Disney-level attraction. Detailing
techniques, tips, tools of the trade as well as advanced methods will be
demonstrated and discussed. Topics and demos will cover faux painting,
distressing, LightScaping, rust, rotted plaster, tiger foam, and of course the
Bad Boys' signature Styrofoam Masonry. This year's seminar will include special
guest designer Jason Blaszczak from Screamline Studios. Learn how these
applications have been used in attractions across the country including
Nightmare New England, SpookyWorld, Reapers Revenge, Terror on the Fox and
more!

Bad Boys Scenic Design is a group of designers whose artistic skills in set
design have earned them the respect and admiration of the most prominent names
in the haunted attraction industry. Don't miss the chance to learn their best
tricks, techniques, and methods refined during their 20 year career in the
Haunted Attraction industry. Register soon to guarantee your spot in this
special seminar as this 4 ½ -hour long session is expected to sell out. Cost
- $150. Save $20 if registered by May 4th - Use Discount Code "BBSD".

"Remember the MacGyver TV show from the 80's? The guy who could create a
hovercraft using only duct tape, a turkey baster, and some nasal spray could
still learn a few things from The Bad Boys. They have mastered the art of
creating high-impact sets using low-cost materials, have inspired and
influenced countless haunted attractions across the country, and are some of
the most talented and informative artists within the entire haunted attraction
industry. The skills and information that they reveal in their seminars is
priceless. I have been in the haunted house business for more than 25 years,
and yet I am still learning new things every year from The Bad Boys."
- Scott Simmons, Creative Director of The ScareHouse

"Although I haven't seen the Bad Boys' work in person, I have seen many photos
of it that I have been very impressed with. I have also been impressed with
Mike Krausert. I know him as a true professional with a great deal of
integrity, something that is hard to find and always appreciated in business
today".
- Cydney Neil, Rocky Point Haunted House

Please visit www.midwesthauntersconvention.com to register for these classes
and get info on all of the other exciting things we have planned for you in
2010!


----------



## scream1973

We'll see ya there Barry


----------



## HalloweenZombie

*Going to MHC?*

Anybody out there going to the Midwest Haunters Convention? Anyone going on the Wednesday/Thursday bus tour? I was just curious if I would be seeing any HauntForum friends.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Nobody from HF? C'mon, somebody's got to be going. Who am I going to share my zombie juice with?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Talked to Kathy, gave her the bad news that we were missing another year.


----------

